# My 1/32 Round 2 Galileo 7 build



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

So let’s try this again... the Round 2 1/32 Galileo 7 .

I reserve the evenings for "me" Build time, so I worked on this.
The roof slides off so I can add lights...or an Interior kit from Polar Lights if they make it.
The lighted areas will be the rear engine and interior cabin.
I painted the model to match the color suggestions on the box and reference material.
The paint was Tamiya, I mixed them.
Even though the hatch is closed in the photo, the lower area swings down and the top is removable. It's tacked in place right now until the decals fully cure.

The viewport "glasss" In not in place yet. I may display the model with the windows closed.


----------



## krlee (Oct 23, 2016)

Fantastic work! 
One thing that I noticed and may address in my build is the position of the rear landing gear skid. The restored Galileo prop has the skid positioned the way it is in this kit. The filming miniature shows it rotated 90 degrees, parallel to the body of the craft. I am leaning toward the look of the filming model for my build. This is not a criticism of the model kit, just an observation that my OCD mind latched onto.


----------



## StarCruiser (Sep 28, 1999)

A modeler with OCD?!? Never!


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

krlee said:


> Fantastic work!
> One thing that I noticed and may address in my build is the position of the rear landing gear skid. The restored Galileo prop has the skid positioned the way it is in this kit. The filming miniature shows it rotated 90 degrees, parallel to the body of the craft. I am leaning toward the look of the filming model for my build. This is not a criticism of the model kit, just an observation that my OCD mind latched onto.


Thanks!
You may have to recheck that OCD... The model is more in line with the 22' studio prop than the studio miniature.

The kit's hull Is based on the 22-footer. And from looking at these images I have attached, you can clearly see the orientation of the landing foot is correct.
The first pic shows the 22 footer many years ago, early 1973, before its "restoration". The second picture is a screen capture from the episode The Galileo 7.

That's what I based my build on.


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

I believe the rear pad could pivot 360 degrees. It looks a universal joint is joining the pad/strut, and the strut cylinder could rotate inside the strut.

In any event, The Galileo build is excellent!


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

It would rotate 360 degrees as designed but in theory as the craft was descending the pointed end would hang down per its mass weight and pivot to one side or the other based on the slope of the landing area to one side or the other to provide the most stability for the rest of the craft.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

I couldn’t sleep last night so I made my own light kit.
The rear engine lights. The switch is hidden inside the model.
I made the model with the viewports closed for now as that’s how it was mostly seen in the episode Galileo 7. I felt it looked odd with nothing to see inside, Your Milage may vary.
It can easily be removed to install the glass at a later date.
My Nacelles will NOT light up...why? Because they didn't in the series. I am well aware they were wired but I am a purist. I told you I was a boring builder!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Mark, what grays did you use? Or did you mix your own?


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

Milton Fox Racing said:


> It would rotate 360 degrees as designed but in theory as the craft was descending the pointed end would hang down per its mass weight and pivot to one side or the other based on the slope of the landing area to one side or the other to provide the most stability for the rest of the craft.


This is one of those things where practical reality of filming runs smack into common sense and 'if this was real' consideration. The stage prop has to be supported and be able to be easily wheeled around the stage floor. That means great big pads that can rest on the floor and fit on jack dollies (and un-aerodynamic nacelle bracers!  ) What surprises me is that Jefferies didn't at least mock up some paint or something to hint at a gear bay for the aft landing leg. I could have sworn there were shots of the Galileo in flight (original effects, not the remastered stuff) with no visible leg in the back. And that's simple, 'Thunderbirds' style. just unplug the leg for the shot, no open bay required. 

Anyway, the 'fore and aft' orientation of the rear pad makes sense from an aesthetic POV and makes sense as a 'landing skid' with some forward momentum with a roll-out. Yet on the stage floor you want that oriented port/starboard for more stability. 

_heh_ and that miniature shot could be seen as the skid being prepped for retraction after lift-off. 

And I haven't said a darn thing about the build. Mark, that's beautiful as always. Yes, it doesn't make any sense to display it with 'shutters open'.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Captain Han Solo said:


> ...The kit's hull Is based on the 22-footer.


Glad to hear that. I was thinking I'd read that the kit was based on the miniature which had a different angle, IIRC, on the nose. I had hoped that they would base it on the full-scale prop which viewers saw a lot more of. So that's good news to me.

Excellent build--as usual


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

John P said:


> Mark, what grays did you use? Or did you mix your own?


I actually mixed my own Using Tamiya Paints, Then Air brushed. Gary Kerr told me the Lower hull is the same color as the Impulse engine/Dark Grey on the Original Enterprise and the upper hull is the same color as the area under the front of the Nacelles. I used those references and the box suggestions...Lightened just a little for scale, Then Airbrushed the model!


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

nice job.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Took a 15 minute break from the bench to get some decent, but boring, Pictures of my 1/32 Polar Lights Galileo build.


----------



## Tiberius Kirk (Mar 1, 2013)

Nice Work!


----------



## krlee (Oct 23, 2016)

Captain Han Solo said:


> Thanks!
> You may have to recheck that OCD... The model is more in line with the 22' studio prop than the studio miniature.
> 
> The kit's hull Is based on the 22-footer. And from looking at these images I have attached, you can clearly see the orientation of the landing foot is correct.
> ...


I watched Galileo 7 last night and have convinced myself to just leave it as is.


----------



## krlee (Oct 23, 2016)

Captain Han Solo said:


> Took a 15 minute break from the bench to get some decent, but boring, Pictures of my 1/32 Polar Lights Galileo build.


Very nice, I hope mine looks as good.


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

WOW!
Didn't you just get this kit?
And how did you build it so fast!?
-Jim G.G.


----------



## krlee (Oct 23, 2016)

JGG1701 said:


> WOW!
> Didn't you just get this kit?
> And how did you build it so fast!?
> -Jim G.G.


I sat down with mine night before last just to "test fit" the parts, an hour and a half later the main sub assemblies were glued together. It is so well engineered that I did not even have to look at the instructions to get everything together.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

JGG1701 said:


> WOW!
> Didn't you just get this kit?
> And how did you build it so fast!?
> -Jim G.G.


Are you asking me or KRLEE?
LOL.
There's not much to the kit. After building 1/350 Refits and Original Series Enterprises, along with flying subs, The Proteus and Lost in Space Robot...This was a walk in the park


----------



## krlee (Oct 23, 2016)

Captain Han Solo said:


> Are you asking me or KRLEE?
> LOL.
> There's not much to the kit. After building 1/350 Refits and Original Series Enterprises, along with flying subs, The Proteus and Lost in Space Robot...This was a walk in the park


I threw in my two cents to say that it is a simple kit, didn't mean to step on toes.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

krlee said:


> I threw in my two cents to say that it is a simple kit, didn't mean to step on toes.


Who said you stepped on toes? I was asking an honest question...no big deal.


----------



## krlee (Oct 23, 2016)

Captain Han Solo said:


> Who said you stepped on toes? I was asking an honest question...no big deal.


I just didn't want it to seem like I had answered for you. I tend to just jump in and answer questions when I see them if I know the answer, when it happens irl it tends to be annoying to people. One of the quirks of ASD.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Many thanks to
Gary Kerr
in getting the color correct!!
Although it wasn’t exactly easy, the upper and lower hull colors HAD to be mixed then lightened a little for correct scale.
If you want it like the 22’ prop, you can’t get the colors from a rattle can.
The weather has been downcast and rainy, so I took some quick pictures with the sunlight.

Again, My roof is removable.


----------



## LGFugate (Sep 11, 2000)

Sigh! Very well done! It looks like I could walk up and just climb in!

Larry


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

LGFugate said:


> Sigh! Very well done! It looks like I could walk up and just climb in!
> 
> Larry


Many Thanks!!


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

A quick video and some tips!!


----------



## Tiberius Kirk (Mar 1, 2013)

Nice!


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

Cpt Han Solo,
short and sweet.
nice build and video.
thank you for sharing


----------



## jlwshere (Mar 30, 2007)

Pretty sure the filming miniature nacelles were not lit but were they actually molded in white plexi? Does anyone know? Unfortunately no real good high res photos on the net that I could find.


----------



## krlee (Oct 23, 2016)

jlwshere said:


> Pretty sure the filming miniature nacelles were not lit but were they actually molded in white plexi? Does anyone know? Unfortunately no real good high res photos on the net that I could find.


They seem to have a slightly yellow tint to them, I believe this is from "Way To Eden"


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

The formula is in the description of the video...But Here it is again! All Model Master paints!!

Upper Hull 75% #1730 Flat Gull Gray 25% #1726 Lt Sea Gray

Lower Hull 70% #1794 Aggressor Gray 20% #1788 Euro 1 Gray 10% #1735 Wood 

Don't forget to lighten the mixes slightly for scale(This is a model not the 22' Prop!)


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Stopped by my Go To Hobby-shop , AAA Hobbies in NJ.
I brought my Galileo build for the guys to see!!
I also left my prototype build with them and it’s currently on display in the cabinet!!
Note : the prototype is slightly darker BUT the correct colors!
Next time you guys drop by, check it out!!
https://www.facebook.com/AAAHobbies


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Now that the dull usual tabletop pictures/videos are out of the way...a little fun!!


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

For those that don't have the advantage to "mix" their colors, what would you recommend to us rattle can guys?
Thanks,
-Jim G.G.


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

It's not correct, but I've done 2 classic AMT shuttlecraft with Tamiya Insignia white on the top and Tamiya grey primer on the bottom. 
Gloss coat for decals, then seal in semi-matt.

The white is too light, but the closest I have in my paint stash. Maybe a dark grey undercoat?
I know its not correct, but I do think the Tamiya grey primer is close for the bottom.

I'm not sure how I will paint mine, I will probably do some spray-outs with the mix in my airbrush to see how it looks.


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

mach7 said:


> It's not correct, but I've done 2 classic AMT shuttlecraft with Tamiya Insignia white on the top and Tamiya grey primer on the bottom.
> Gloss coat for decals, then seal in semi-matt.
> 
> The white is too light, but the closest I have in my paint stash. Maybe a dark grey undercoat?
> ...


Thank you for your prompt response. I appreciate it.
Out of curiosity, do you think that Home Depot may have something close? I mentioned this in another thread. 
-Jim G.G.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

JGG1701 said:


> For those that don't have the advantage to "mix" their colors, what would you recommend to us rattle can guys?
> Thanks,
> -Jim G.G.


Sorry no. I usually "mix" all my colors for whatever project I happen to be working on. The Grey plastic the kit is molded in is the color...You could take a part to Home Depot, Lowes or where ever and try and match a "close enough" color.

For the bottom, if you have the newest release of the classic 1/350 TOS Enterprise(with the smooth hulls), You can use the Impulse deck part as a reference, as It is also the correct color.


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

Captain Han Solo said:


> Sorry no. I usually "mix" all my colors for whatever project I happen to be working on. The Grey plastic the kit is molded in is the color...You could take a part to Home Depot, Lowes or where ever and try and match a "close enough" color.
> 
> For the bottom, if you have the newest release of the classic 1/350 TOS Enterprise(with the smooth hulls), You can use the Impulse deck part as a reference, as It is also the correct color.


Thank you sir.
-Jim G.G.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Captain Han Solo said:


> Sorry no. I usually "mix" all my colors for whatever project I happen to be working on. The Grey plastic the kit is molded in is the color...You could take a part to Home Depot, Lowes or where ever and try and match a "close enough" color.
> 
> For the bottom, if you have the newest release of the classic 1/350 TOS Enterprise(with the smooth hulls), You can use the Impulse deck part as a reference, as It is also the correct color.


Thanks!  I mix colors on occasion, myself. This is an excellent reference.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)




----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

Great picture!!!
(not much for a color reference lol)
-Jim G.G.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

JGG1701 said:


> Great picture!!!
> (not much for a color reference lol)
> -Jim G.G.


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

Much better!
I hope to display my Enterprise & Galileo as proudly as yours one day.
- Jim G.G.


----------



## MartyS (Mar 11, 2014)

Captain Han Solo said:


> Stopped by my Go To Hobby-shop , AAA Hobbies in NJ.
> I brought my Galileo build for the guys to see!!


So they are still in business, that's good, I thought every hobby shop within 50 miles of me had shut down.
I took a trip to AAA around 15 years ago when I was really into RC helicopters, that was before I got back into modeling again.
Might have to take a trip over the river sometime and visit them to stock up on paint and see what else they have.


----------



## jlwshere (Mar 30, 2007)

Captain Han Solo said:


> The formula is in the description of the video...But Here it is again! All Model Master paints!!
> 
> Upper Hull 75% #1730 Flat Gull Gray 25% #1726 Lt Sea Gray
> 
> ...



Thanks and yep saw the paint formulas in the earlier text, I was referring to the miniature nacelles. They appear solid white but not lit,


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

jlwshere said:


> Thanks and yep saw the paint formulas in the earlier text, I was referring to the miniature nacelles. They appear solid white but not lit,
> View attachment 309869


Gotcha!...Frosted clear! That you CAN use a rattle can . That's what I did. A Tamiya clear flat will do the trick.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)




----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

A little fun with the build!!!


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

Nice video!


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

I'm awaiting the Mark Myers' Special Effects Editions of Star Trek


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

PerfesserCoffee said:


> I'm awaiting the Mark Myers' Special Effects Editions of Star Trek


Thanks! I have a lot more stuff that hasn't been seen just using my build ups.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

A quick Diorama for the model...Until my other one is fully completed.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Looking at the photo of your model, I'm expecting Spock to climb into it:


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

PerfesserCoffee said:


> Looking at the photo of your model, I'm expecting Spock to climb into it:


Awesome! That's the picture I based it on!!!


----------



## jkirk (Feb 19, 2020)

Beautiful!, brings a tear to me eye...


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

jkirk said:


> Beautiful!, brings a tear to me eye...


Many thanks! It's a great kit. Had a lot of fun researching what to do on it.


----------

